# Percentage of success per cycle of Clomid?



## lisaf

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I can't seem to find it easily though.

I am CD12 on my 3rd round of Clomid. Someone told me that you have the highest odds of concieving on your 3rd round and its been driving me crazy. I can't find anything that says that anywhere.

I'd really love to see some statistics on Clomid success per cycle (per ovulating cycle I guess because I think it throws the data off if you include non-ovulating rounds).

I have read that if you don't concieve by round #6, you need to move on to other fertility treatments. I've also read that you shouldn't go past round #3 or else it may mess you up more. I've read that 40% of women who are ovulating with Clomid will get pregnant by the 3rd cycle. Also have read that 50% of women will get pregnant with Clomid by the 6th cycle if ovulating.

If this round fails for me, should I go for a 4th? I have had no monitoring at all, just BBT and OPKing to confirm ovulation though I'm insisting on a progesterone check this time. I had basic screening for thyroid, pituitary, FSH and was clear. Husband had an SA and is fine. Should I do a 4th but only with monitoring to make sure lining is ok? I know its a bit early to give up hope on this cycle, I just want to make sure I know what to do next if AF comes again.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Lisa - I think your confusing getting pregnant with ovulate.....The statistics are 40% of women will ov by cycle 3 not be pregnant....Im month 3 too and just waiting to ov, didnt ov on month 2 so fingers tightly crossed!
You can stay on clomid for as many cycles the f/s see fit...We're on 6 now and can have more at a higher dose if this set dont work. 
Im also not been monitered....Have you been getting AF, cos if so thats a good sign youve been ov'ing....Like I said I didnt last month and AF never arrived so had to got through provera before I could start this cycle!
If it doesnt work for us we HAVE to have IUI or IVF as DH's got bad morpholgy......
Keep on with the clomid honey and dont give up....Most of the bfps on here are from lots and lots of PMA! xxx Baby dust for you both xxx


----------



## lisaf

DH's SA looked fine so I know he's not part of the issue. I have O'd both times, first time I must have missed my surge with the OPKs because my BBT chart showed a clear ovulation and I got AF on my own 14 days later.
Second cycle, I got a positive OPK but temp didn't rise for a few days. Still, it clearly rose for ovulation and got AF 13 days later.

I have been spotting for 3 days before AF though and my temp drops around 9-10dpo, spotting on 11dpo. I believe I have a progesterone issue, but my doctor was/is out of town and the guy covering for him is the jerk who wanted me to wait several 'cycles' before worrying about ovulation when I wasn't having any cycles at all! So needless to say, the nurse talked to him and he said he won't treat a progesterone deficiency unless there are multiple miscarriages. 

So I want a 7dpo progesterone check this cycle (I have to either talk them out of a CD21 check since I don't O on day 14, or do both just to keep them happy). I'm not sure it would show anything wrong though if my temp doesn't drop until 10dpo. I know its not considered a LPD at 10dpo and AF doesn't come until 13/14dpo anyway, but spotting for 3 days before a period is NOT normal. SO frustrated with my doctor's office. Hoping he'll be more knowledgable/understanding when he gets back.


----------



## hereitgoes

lisaf said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I can't seem to find it easily though.
> 
> I am CD12 on my 3rd round of Clomid. Someone told me that you have the highest odds of concieving on your 3rd round and its been driving me crazy. I can't find anything that says that anywhere.
> 
> I'd really love to see some statistics on Clomid success per cycle (per ovulating cycle I guess because I think it throws the data off if you include non-ovulating rounds).
> 
> I have read that if you don't concieve by round #6, you need to move on to other fertility treatments. I've also read that you shouldn't go past round #3 or else it may mess you up more. I've read that 40% of women who are ovulating with Clomid will get pregnant by the 3rd cycle. Also have read that 50% of women will get pregnant with Clomid by the 6th cycle if ovulating.
> 
> If this round fails for me, should I go for a 4th? I have had no monitoring at all, just BBT and OPKing to confirm ovulation though I'm insisting on a progesterone check this time. I had basic screening for thyroid, pituitary, FSH and was clear. Husband had an SA and is fine. Should I do a 4th but only with monitoring to make sure lining is ok? I know its a bit early to give up hope on this cycle, I just want to make sure I know what to do next if AF comes again.

Hi Ive just seen this thread as I am in the same position as you were here. Did cycle 3 on clomid work for you or what cycle did?? I am desperate to find the answer to this same question! x


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey,

I've been on Clomid, 50mg Cycle 1 (didn't ovulate) 100mg Cycle 2, 3 and 4, 150mg Cycle 5 and 200mg Cycle 6. I have been monitored on all my cycles and won't be doing a 7th. (Currently 10 days late for AF, waiting for blood test result tomorrow as HPT don't have given me false positives in the past.)

Somewhere between 40 and 80 percent of women who take Clomid will have success in creating ovulation. This, of course, does not guarantee they will have a successful conception, however. Of those patients who successfully ovulate as a result of taking Clomid, somewhere around half of those will have a successful conception within six months. There are some other fertility medications that may have higher success rates in terms of conception, but those other medications also tend to have much higher costs than Clomid, and they tend to pose much higher risks in terms of side effects. In addition, their success rates are truly not that much higher than success rates with Clomid. For these reasons, Clomid is often prescribed instead of, or at least before, other fertility medications or procedures.

If you doctor advises that you can do more than three cycles then it's up to you if you take them, but don't go past what you have been told. As for the progesterone levels, I don't know as I was having scans CD11-14 to confirm ovulation.

Good luck. XXX


----------



## lisaf

I actually did 4 cycles at 50mg... I got my progesterone tested on the 3rd cycle, it was low. Doctor thought we might have tested the wrong day (I argued with his nurse about this but she insisted and even checked with the doctor about which day to go). So he wanted me to do it 'one more time' on the right day this time.
Low progesterone again. He then wanted me to take a few months break from clomid.

I had 2 natural cycles and had my progesterone checked both times then too and it was still low.
I switched doctors, got put on 100mg clomid with full monitoring. Ovulated, got pregnant, had normal progesterone levels! :)

So for me, it was the wrong dose at first.


----------



## Cridge

Here's a great stat thread from another bb. It's for PCOSers, but it might give you some of the info you're looking for.

https://www.soulcysters.net/showthread.php?322580-Clomid-Stats-For-PCOSers&highlight=clomid+stats


----------



## Rynie

I know it's been over a year since anyone has written on this post....but thought i'd give it a go and start it up again.
What was everyone's outcome...pregnancy & healthy babies i hope.

Well im currently on my 4th round of clomid and wondering if it's ever going to work. The past 3 cycles i ovulated so it's working, just not pregnant yet. From reading on the internet there's alot about not using clomid for more than 6 months(which i wont) and the effects is has on the lining etc. Now im worried. 
Can anyone at all give me any hope that clomid will help me become pregnant after 4 rounds? I'm starting to think if it hasn't worked by now it will never work.


----------



## Smiler82

Rynie I just read this old thread with interest too. I think it looks like the lady who began it conceived after 5 cycles of clomid, albeit with a bit of a break.

I'm only on my first round but have the same worries as you. I'm ok it being BFN this time since it's only our first try, but I do worry about it not working as it's a bit of a headspin re what to do next if it doesn't work.

When I was at the doctor's having my first check-up u/s, she told me that it was possible to take clomid for 12 months. I also thought 6 was the limit. I don't think I would want to do 12 months back to back as I think it can thin your lining, but I imagine with a bit of a break in between it would give your body a chance to recover.

I always try to keep in mind my friend who took clomid. She didn't conceive until her 6th round (which for her was going to be her last) and she has now got healthy boy/girl twins. So we shouldn't give up hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## Princess Lou

I was placed on the waiting list in November last year for ovulation induction injections because the Clomid never worked for me. I finally get to have them the morning after my 26th birthday. Yey for me. Oh, it's also my fourth wedding anniversary. A lot of women have had successful pregnancies with Clomid though.


----------



## Rynie

Hi Girls,
Im feeling so sad today, im starting to think its never going to work. Im actually considering giving up after this month. Even though i want to be a mother so badly, i just have to learn to except its never going to happen. 
Im on day 16 of my cycle today and hubby didnt want to have sex last night as he had a terrible day at work and was really tired. But last night i got a positive opk and he didnt want to have sex!!!!! Hopefully we will tonight though. But since last night was the first positive opk this month and we didnt have sex last night i feel like we've missed it again. We did the day before yesterday though. WHen do you normally ovulate after it first becomes positive? Anyway i'm trying to tell myself its not going to happen now so my mind can get better. 
I hope everyone gets a positive pregnancy test soon as i wouldnt want anyone else to go through this :(


----------



## dreamweavin

lisaf said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I can't seem to find it easily though.
> 
> I am CD12 on my 3rd round of Clomid. Someone told me that you have the highest odds of concieving on your 3rd round and its been driving me crazy. I can't find anything that says that anywhere.
> 
> I'd really love to see some statistics on Clomid success per cycle (per ovulating cycle I guess because I think it throws the data off if you include non-ovulating rounds).
> 
> I have read that if you don't concieve by round #6, you need to move on to other fertility treatments. I've also read that you shouldn't go past round #3 or else it may mess you up more. I've read that 40% of women who are ovulating with Clomid will get pregnant by the 3rd cycle. Also have read that 50% of women will get pregnant with Clomid by the 6th cycle if ovulating.
> 
> If this round fails for me, should I go for a 4th? I have had no monitoring at all, just BBT and OPKing to confirm ovulation though I'm insisting on a progesterone check this time. I had basic screening for thyroid, pituitary, FSH and was clear. Husband had an SA and is fine. Should I do a 4th but only with monitoring to make sure lining is ok? I know its a bit early to give up hope on this cycle, I just want to make sure I know what to do next if AF comes again.

I don't know what the normal statistics are, but I ovulated and got pregnant 5 out of 6mths I was on it. Sadly, I miscarried each time, but I am a firm believer Clomid works as long as there are no other issues. Oh and I was on 25mg. Good luck!!


----------



## Rynie

I'd be comfortable going up to 6 cycles and then thats it. Or even 5 cycles. I have read about the lining getting thiner the more you use clomid. Dont know how accurate that information is though. 
I'm on my 4th month of it and im thinking im only going to do one more month after this one(so a total of 5) and then have a break off it. My mind can't take it anymore. :(


----------



## Cridge

Rynie - sometimes you can have days of + opts (I've had 4 days before). Every cycle and every person is different. Even if yesterday was your only positive, you usually ovulate 24-48 hours after the positive, so you can still catch that eggie! GL! Husbands can be so stubborn sometimes and I think the pressure can really get to them too. :hugs:


----------



## Rynie

Thanks so much Cridge for the encouragement. I really need something right now, im getting so sad about all of this. Very sad actually. I just feel like crying all day today :( My husband can get so stubborn, says i've taken all the fun out of sex, were as i dont think i have....its still fun! :( 
I really do hope that we can catch the egg soon...as soon as i get home from work today im jumping on my hubby!!! Haha! So hopefully the egg will wait 5 hours until i finish work. It's been about 15 hours since i had my positive opk....so by the time i get home it'll be about 20 hours so HOPEFULLY we catch it....oh im praying we catch it!!! Im so over this disappointment all the time. 
On the other hand glad to see your pregnant Cridge!! Very happy for you :)


----------



## Rynie

Cridge, Did you use clomid to become pregnant this time? Or any other times? If so how many cycles did it take you?


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: Rynie. Sorry you've been feeling so down and that DH isn't quite on board with all the sex. But yeah I agree with everything Cridge said, you haven't necessarily missed it. But I know it's a hard road and some days you just feel so rubbish about it all. Can't your DH just agree to having regular sex in a particular window, but then tell him if he has ideas as how to spice it up again then tell him to go for it! 

Also sorry for the very personal question here but have you found clomid has dried up your CM? I know this can happen to a lot of people, so in advance we bought PreSeed. Have you tried it?

I have read a few people online saying they were on clomid for a few cycles, then took a break and fell pregnant naturally. I guess it can help your body 'remember' how to ovulate, and so the first couple of cycles off it you may continue to ovulate in a similar time frame.

Good luck for when you get home from work!


----------



## Cridge

Rynie - I have taken clomid many, many times (I've lost count) over the last 14 years and although I almost always ovulated with it, I never got pregnant with it. Because of that, when we really went gung-ho with trying again recently, my doctor put me on Femara instead of clomid (I'm convinced that women respond well to one or the other, not necessarily both). I didn't respond well to Femara and was able to convince my doctor to give gonal-f a try (I got pregnant on my first round of gonal-f 10 years ago and hadn't tried it again since). I got pregnant on my first round of gonal-f this time as well. 

I know a lot of women that get pregnant on clomid, but it never did the trick for me. GL!


----------



## Rynie

Another question...can you get 2 positive opk's in one cycle? I had a positive opk last thursday and then followed by negatives. And yesterday(sunday) it was positive again!!! Anyway we had sex both times and in between and after etc so should be covered. I'll let you know how i go in roughly 2 weeks! Fingers crossed!!!! 
I also did acupunture last week too, i've read it can work. I really don't see how needles in your body can help...but i'll try anything!!! 

Cridge i hope you're well...not long to go now! How many kids will this be?

Smiler82 - How are you going? You still ttc or pregnant? (i hope pregnant!) Where are you at with your cycle? With my cm i hardly ever got really good cm before clomid...then since ive been on clomid no cm at all! I read about grapefruit juice making cm better/more of it so started drinking that...but nothing happened & its grose! We tried something similar to preseed(they don't sell preseed in Australia) but hubby didnt like it because it made sex not so good! :S Anyway hope your getting somewhere with ttc xox


----------



## Cridge

Rynie - yes, you can get 2 (or more) +'s in one month! I've had 4 days of +'s in a row once. Sometimes, though, you can do what you've done - surge but not ovulate, then surge again.

This is baby #2 for us. #1 is 10 years old and we've pretty much been trying for #2 since he was born. :thumbup:


----------



## Rynie

Wow that's a long time of ttc. You poor thing. I feel for you. But excellent your pregnant now! Very exciting!!! It'll be a very loved baby! :) 

Well hopefully i did go to ovulate the first time but didnt, then did this time. Who knows! We've covered both times so fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Rynie said:


> Smiler82 - How are you going? You still ttc or pregnant? (i hope pregnant!) Where are you at with your cycle? With my cm i hardly ever got really good cm before clomid...then since ive been on clomid no cm at all! I read about grapefruit juice making cm better/more of it so started drinking that...but nothing happened & its grose! We tried something similar to preseed(they don't sell preseed in Australia) but hubby didnt like it because it made sex not so good! :S Anyway hope your getting somewhere with ttc xox

Hey Rynie

my turn to be sad!! AF is on the way :( Still not full on yet so I can't count it as CD1, which is sooooo annoying because my clomid days are 2-6. I just want to get going again now that I know I'm not pregnant.

It has been a pretty frustrating 2WW - partly because I wasn't sure which day I o'd and partly because I found the clomid gave me symptoms aftr ovulation. Did you get any? I guess it might be the higher levels of progesterone btu I had bad cramps, terrible heartburn, insomnia, moodiness...the lot! I was really hoping they were pregnancy signs!

I hated grapefruit juice too! I didn't even finish the carton! Have you heard of trying robitussin (sp?) There is some info here https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html

Whereabout are you now, have you sorted out your OPK confusion? I don't use them but I may do this cycle.


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies!
I have just started third month Of clomid, took my first pill today. I'm very negative about the whole clomid thing. Just waiting for my four months to be up so I can move on to iui. :( all been very difficult so know how frustrated you all are x


----------



## Rynie

Smiler82 said:


> Rynie said:
> 
> 
> Smiler82 - How are you going? You still ttc or pregnant? (i hope pregnant!) Where are you at with your cycle? With my cm i hardly ever got really good cm before clomid...then since ive been on clomid no cm at all! I read about grapefruit juice making cm better/more of it so started drinking that...but nothing happened & its grose! We tried something similar to preseed(they don't sell preseed in Australia) but hubby didnt like it because it made sex not so good! :S Anyway hope your getting somewhere with ttc xox
> 
> Hey Rynie
> 
> my turn to be sad!! AF is on the way :( Still not full on yet so I can't count it as CD1, which is sooooo annoying because my clomid days are 2-6. I just want to get going again now that I know I'm not pregnant.
> 
> It has been a pretty frustrating 2WW - partly because I wasn't sure which day I o'd and partly because I found the clomid gave me symptoms aftr ovulation. Did you get any? I guess it might be the higher levels of progesterone btu I had bad cramps, terrible heartburn, insomnia, moodiness...the lot! I was really hoping they were pregnancy signs!
> 
> I hated grapefruit juice too! I didn't even finish the carton! Have you heard of trying robitussin (sp?) There is some info here https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html
> 
> Whereabout are you now, have you sorted out your OPK confusion? I don't use them but I may do this cycle.Click to expand...

Hi Smiler82,
Oh no your af has arrived! Well i guess its ok means you can start another cycle. Yeah i get many symptoms after o. Mostly cramping in the ovary areas, headaches, moodiness, sore nipples, sometimes sore breasts. Clomid seems to create pregnancy symptoms when your not actually pregnant! Not fair! 
I haven't heard about robitussin. I have read though that some extra things that you take while using clomid can make the clomid not work. Not sure which ones they are, maybe just double check that. 
Well i didnt really sort out my ovulation confusion. We just had lots of :sex: to cover all days that i thought i ovulated. I havent tested for pregnancy yet as its way to early, but i feel like nothing will happen this month. I think i've figured out my problem...i have no cm at all ever! Think i might get onto those sperm friendly lube things. Have you had a problem with cm?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah it is pretty unfair about the symptoms after ovulation! I had no idea about that when I started taking it. This cycle I am just not going to read anything into _anything_.

Yeah, I've never had much fertile cm and I read that clomid can dry it up. I don't know if it def did dry mine up as I started using PreSeed the same cycle I started clomid. It can't hurt so I thought why wait to see if clomid dries me up before buying it. I quite liked it, though you don't need anywhere near as much as they say on the box!

I hope you are pg this cycle, but if not I would def invest in some PreSeed or ConceivePlus, it can only help :)

Chatnoir - really sorry to hear clomid hasn't worked for you yet :hugs: I hope it doesn't get as far as IUI for you, but sounds like you are kind of ready for it anyway. FX for a happy surprise soon xx


----------



## Chatnoir

Thanks smiler. I'm just not convinced clomid will work for us. I O on my own so that can't be the problem. Plus since taking clomid I have started spotting on day 26 which I think is a problem but apparently not... According to my fs secretary!
Obviously if I am proved wrong in the next two months I will obviously be over the moon! X


----------



## Smiler82

According to the _secretary_...ok I don't quite know how things work where you are but here I would def not take advice from the doctor's receptionist because I know they're not trained medical professionals! I'm sure she has lots of experience in dealing with these kinds of phone calls but still....

How long are your cycles? Is day 26 quite a way away from AF for you?


----------



## Chatnoir

Oh don't worry I know but the chances of actually speaking to dr are pretty much slim to none! 
Last month was 28, this month 29 for full on af but have "spotting" from day 26. But it's heavier then spotting. Pretty pee'd off about the whole thing but what can I do! No dr's appointment until December and there is slim no chance if getting an app between now and then.


----------



## Pandawife

Rynie,
How did things turn out for you? DH and I have been ttc for 18 months. I just started my second cycle of clomid yesterday. Waiting sucks. Last month I had really bad cramping, headaches, spotting and moodswings. Day 21 test came in low so was upped from 50 to 100 for this cycle. Crossing my fingers that this is the month!


----------



## maybenewmom13

My husband and I have been TTC for the last 10 months. We began Clomid 50mg. Our first round was unsuccessful, 2nd round we got pregnant but had an early stage miscarriage (chemical pregnancy)- What a cruel joke. So here we are, trying on our 3rd round of Clomid. I'm crossing my fingers that because we did get pregnant last month, than this month will be successful also and we will have a healthy pregnancy... Has anyone had a successful 2nd round, had an early stage MC and conceive again the following month?


----------

